# i deliberately embarrassed myself



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

So this army recruiter dude called, and he had already called like 4-5 months back. I just got irritated that he was bugging me again and gave some lame (but somewhat honest) answers to his questions. 

Him: I see you are enrolled at college. What are you studying?
Me: I'm a psych major.
Him: So what are you interested in doing in psychology?
Me: Nothing. I'm just going because i have nothing better to do (i'm really going for personal growth reasons).
Him: *laughs at me* All that time and effort just because you have nothing better to do?
Me: I don't care. 
Him: *laughs some more*
Me: I really don't know anyone who would be interested in joining the army (i should have just stopped at "anyone" to be more honest LOLz).
Him: Well have you ever learned about benefits/opportunities of doing so?
Me: I wouldn't be able to function in that environment. I'd just spaz out. 
Him: Well.... have a nice day and good luck w/school.
Me: Thank you, bye. 

Haha. I don't even care what he thinks. I'm going to start being more honest/open, and if ppl want to look down on me it's their problem.


----------



## ThisGuyRightHere (Apr 28, 2008)

in that situation that's the best way to handle those guys. i got a telemarketer call one time and i got him so pissed off at me that he called _back_ again to call me some bad names. lol


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Ha ha! Sounds like a good way of dealing with recruiter guy


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I hated recruiter guy when he called back when I was in high school. I hung up on him.


----------



## terrific81 (Apr 7, 2007)

im in the Air force and friggen marines still call my cell asking for me....im like r u serious???????lol


----------



## Desperate (Apr 3, 2009)

I would just tell them I wasn't interested.. Like a million times...


----------



## SomethingTangible (May 8, 2009)

God, those turds will ****ing hound you. "Join our campaign of mindless drones!!" Kudos on being a psych major as well, I'm in the same position. I want to improve myself and make sure no one has to go through what I do.


----------

